# Lawrence, Kansas competition



## biscuit (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys I was just wanting to bring attention to a competition happening in Lawrence KS. Any one who lives in Kansas or Missouri will know that cube competitions happen every where... Except these two states (okay not true but you catch my drift) this is a shame because we are right smack dab in the center of the country! So if you live with in a few hours of Lawrence you should come! Right now there are only 3 people signed up (I hope to sign up soon) plus it's a $5 competition (plus $2 a event) here is the link to the Cubing usa page http://www.cubingusa.com/lawrenceopen2014/index.php

It's coming up soon so mark your calenders (this is not a competition I organized but I am a KC native so this is exciting)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 20, 2014)

****. Why does it have to be on the same day as robotics competition and homecoming?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 20, 2014)

Crap, same day as marching competition in the afternoon. Hopefully I will be able to swing by the morning one though.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 20, 2014)

A few minutes after I posted this I realized I had cross country nationals that day... WHY!?!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 20, 2014)

So sorry I have to say this but, I can't go because I live in Texas and I have Drill Team that day, but you should hold a round of clock. Just a suggestion.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 20, 2014)

Like really! !hy! If you can come just say so and then we will know if it is cursed for sure. Why could it not be a few days later... Like really


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2014)

biscuit said:


> Like really! !hy! If you can come just say so and then we will know if it is cursed for sure. Why could it not be a few days later... Like really



I'll probably go.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 20, 2014)

6 hours away, I'll see if I can go. Hopefully my parents say I can, I really need another comp with 3BLD, 2x2, and 3x3. Skewb, pyraminx and square-1 will be good to have too.
edit: okay nevermind I hadn't known about Cubetcha until after I saw this


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm the organizer of the competition. Sorry it had to be on this day, but it was either this, or in March. I figured I could do it on this date, and then do another one in April, instead of just one in March. Sorry about all of that. We have 9 competitors now. If you can't come, I understand, I didn't expect a huge turnout anyway.

Edit: I guess I should mention that an alternative date was November 8th, but there was a nearby competition in Norman, Oklahoma, and I didn't want to possibly take away any competitors that would go there, or vice versa.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 20, 2014)

Awww the 8th would be perfect. Well hopefully I could come in April.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't worry, if I get at least 35 competitors (or at least enough so that I know there is at least SOME kind of following) I would try and make it a thing. At least a yearly thing. Seasonal would be better.


----------



## kcl (Sep 21, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> Don't worry, if I get at least 35 competitors (or at least enough so that I know there is at least SOME kind of following) I would try and make it a thing. At least a yearly thing. Seasonal would be better.



You should be able to get that easily.. Lots of us travel pretty far in the Midwest.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 21, 2014)

I know that, but Chris Olson said that he was hosting a competition on that very same day, so I assumed I wouldn't have any support from Minnesota.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 21, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I know that, but Chris Olson said that he was hosting a competition on that very same day, so I assumed I wouldn't have any support from Minnesota.



still you can probably get that... 

My birthday is in November (the 27th which is thanksgiving... Get hype!) so I was like "Yes I get to go to my first comp! *go's posts this thread* "Crap it's nationals..." just saying though if you do it again that would be the best thing ever (it's like 45 minutes away from my house). Make sure it lands on a Saturday though as Sundays are a no go for me. You would get your seven bucks as often as I could give it to you (I may eventually do more than 1 event but for now just 3x3)

But It looks like you have got a positive feed back but the date was bad. 5 (including me) said they would go if it was another date and one other person might go. (also do spectators have to pay to get in? Because I can't drive myself there) over all do it again! One more thing is you were a bit late posting it. It popped up at most 3 days ago giving people not even a month to see it.

EDIT: Also when might you do it again?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 21, 2014)

biscuit said:


> A few minutes after I posted this I realized I had cross country nationals that day... WHY!?!


Cross country NATIONALS? Are you like a super runner or something? 

I talked to my parents and I will definitely be there, but I don't know for how long because it conflicts with marching band for me. I am excited to meet everybody and have my first comp. though!


----------



## biscuit (Sep 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention its home school christian nationals... It's not actually a big meet. I had my first or second biggest meet today (did okay... 6:50 mile in the 7th grade division) honestly if it wasn't the only "travel" meet (we stay over night in spring field MO where it is) I might skip...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Cross country NATIONALS? Are you like a super runner or something?



although we have a few boys in our high school teams that might qualify for a real nationals


----------



## Pryge (Sep 21, 2014)

Screw Halloween cubing is better


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 21, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I forgot to mention its home school christian nationals... It's not actually a big meet. I had my first or second biggest meet today (did okay... 6:50 mile in the 7th grade division) honestly if it wasn't the only "travel" meet (we stay over night in spring field MO where it is) I might skip...


Oh, I was about to say. I did cross country in middle school, I think that my best mile was like 6:36 but that wasn't in a comp. Where in KC do you live?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 21, 2014)

South KC (not going to tell you which team I run for because then you (or some random stalker) could figure out who I am)

My PR is 6:37 I think (still don't have the official time)


----------



## biscuit (Sep 21, 2014)

I agree... unfortunately I am going to be walking a XC course for my meet the next day and not cubing


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 21, 2014)

To answer some of your questions biscuit, I would have loved to announce it earlier, but the delegate was a little busy, so it took a little while for him to get back to me at times. I first emailed the delegate on August 16th.

Even though 5 people said the date was bad, its 5 people, not 20+ people.

It's too early to already know a definite date for a second competition (assuming there IS a second competition), though I would like to hope that it would be in late March-early May. I didn't choose November 1st as the date, it was just the only time the delegate could come. I will say that the events I would choose would be a little bit less common (e.g. 5BLD, 7x7, feet, etc.)


----------



## biscuit (Sep 21, 2014)

ok thanks! While you are right that only 5 people said they could not come because of the date you got 6 people to sign up in one day... If you keep getting that many people a day you would have 35 in 5 days (and you still have a bit after that)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 21, 2014)

biscuit said:


> ok thanks! While you are right that only 5 people said they could not come because of the date you got 6 people to sign up in one day... If you keep getting that many people a day you would have 35 in 5 days (and you still have a bit after that)


I know that you are a little bit annoyed about the date, I kind've am too, but chill out. It wasn't even up to shadowkiller, it was up to Kit.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Sep 21, 2014)

Would it be at all possible to add 7x7? Because Oklahoma has 7x7, and I have to choose between this one and that one.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 21, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> To answer some of your questions biscuit, I would have loved to announce it earlier, but the delegate was a little busy, so it took a little while for him to get back to me at times. I first emailed the delegate on August 16th.
> 
> Even though 5 people said the date was bad, its 5 people, not 20+ people.
> 
> It's too early to already know a definite date for a second competition (assuming there IS a second competition), though I would like to hope that it would be in late March-early May. I didn't choose November 1st as the date, it was just the only time the delegate could come. I will say that the events I would choose would be a little bit less common (e.g. 5BLD, 7x7, feet, etc.)



Yeah, competition planning isn't easy. It's also hard for me to plan competitions when I don't know what my school/teaching schedule is -- hence why it took until September before we really started to plan. 

But yeah, sorry to those who can't make the date, but it's going to always be bad for someone.



DavidCip86 said:


> Would it be at all possible to add 7x7? Because Oklahoma has 7x7, and I have to choose between this one and that one.



Doubtful -- the schedule itself is already going to be pretty tight as is. We tried to stick to simpler puzzles since this is the first competition in this area in a long time.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I know that you are a little bit annoyed about the date, I kind've am too, but chill out. It wasn't even up to shadowkiller, it was up to Kit.



I didn't mean to come across that way... I was just saying that I don't think he should have any problem getting 35 people

EDIT: Although you are right that I wish it was a different date


----------



## kcl (Sep 21, 2014)

Crap I can't go, it's the same day as cubetcha..


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Crap I can't go, it's the same day as cubetcha..



Yea I was surprised when you said you wanted to go. 

I wish it was on a different weekend because then the MN people would want to go.


----------



## kcl (Sep 21, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Yea I was surprised when you said you wanted to go.
> 
> I wish it was on a different weekend because then the MN people would want to go.



I somehow thought it said October lol


----------



## dreami (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll most likely be there! First competition, 3 hour drive, hyped!


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Sep 22, 2014)

dreami said:


> I'll most likely be there! First competition, 3 hour drive, hyped!


I'll be happy to see you there, dreami!


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm hopefully going to come to this. I live in Kansas, 45 mins from Lawrence. It's cool to see a competition our state. Also I need an excuse to get back into cubing.


----------



## danchoi955 (Sep 30, 2014)

Did not see this thread, but I'm happy to hear that there's a bit of a discussion. I definitely have two kids going, I just signed them up. I want to thank shadowkiller168 for hosting, kudos. I wanted to host one in KC but no delegates ever called me back; probably because I'm an unknown. My kids have been to two competitions and they are definitely exciting. If I can help spread the word I will...also, anyone in the KC area that's interested in getting together and practice before the comp? Maybe a couple of hours on Sunday evening? I'm too old but one of my kids is really interested.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 30, 2014)

danchoi955 said:


> anyone in the KC area that's interested in getting together and practice before the comp? Maybe a couple of hours on Sunday evening? I'm too old but one of my kids is really interested.



I would... But Sunday does not work. (plus I can't be going this year... hopefully it will happen again)


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 1, 2014)

I wanted to add that I'd be up for this too. Iirc there was a meetup planned at Oak Park mall a while ago, I didn't go to it, but something like that would be cool. From my experience cube meetups are really awesome.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 1, 2014)

I would be up for a meetup, I was going to go to the Oak Park Mall thing with a couple other cubers, but they couldn't go. A meetup would be cool.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 1, 2014)

Any suggestions for place or time? Not this weekend but perhaps next?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah Id love to have a meet up... If any one has stack mats + timers we could do a unofficial comp... oak park is a pretty good place. Or town center plaza (the Starbucks in Barnes and nobles might work)


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 1, 2014)

Both Oak Park and Town Center work with me too. As long as it's on a weekend I can come.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2014)

Any more east idea's? (like stated oak park and town center are what I say right now)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 1, 2014)

I am fine with both of those too. Preferably a weekend/friday also. The only other ideas I have would be maybe outdoors like a park, beause that would grab less unwanted sttention than somewhere busy. I don't have any stackmat timers though.


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 1, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I am fine with both of those too. Preferably a weekend/friday also. The only other ideas I have would be maybe outdoors like a park, beause that would grab less unwanted sttention than somewhere busy. I don't have any stackmat timers though.


I don't think a park would work because it depends on the weather. Also there are no/few bathrooms, places to eat, tables, etc. 
I have a stackmat timer, ill bring it. And for selfish reasons my vote is for the mall.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 1, 2014)

Zyrb said:


> I don't think a park would work because it depends on the weather. Also there are no/few bathrooms, places to eat, tables, etc.
> I have a stackmat timer, ill bring it. And for selfish reasons my vote is for the mall.


That's true. What are the selfish reasons? Living close? I live pretty close so I am good with it. Anyone wanna do any cube trading too?


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah lol, I live close. I might wanna trade, l'll bring all my cubes.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2014)

Zyrb said:


> I don't think a park would work because it depends on the weather. Also there are no/few bathrooms, places to eat, tables, etc.
> I have a stackmat timer, ill bring it. And for selfish reasons my vote is for the mall.



there are some parks w/ pavilions and bath rooms... But I agree that inside would be better.
I would say town center would be better because 
1) (And what I care about more) it's closer to me  
2) because it (probably) will be less crowded (especially in the Barnes and nobles... I would think)
3)Where would we do it in the mall

one disadvantage is that we probably would have a little bit less room then at the mall. But then again at the Starbucks (inside Barnes and nobles) they have a good amount of tables that could work well


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2014)

BUT I do know a place at the mall where they have a good amount of tables (I believe another Starbucks... lol) It's also near the entrance


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the mall would be a great way to publicize cubing, but I will go either way. I always want more Kansas cubers. Maybe before we decide on the location we can decide on the date. Though I definitely think it should be on a weekend.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2014)

11th 18th and 25th are dates I could do it (Saturdays) 11th I have a meet at 8am, 18th I would have to leave at 4(pm) at the latest but I don't have anything on the 25th. (This weekend definitely would not work for me as my church has a world wide event that day) another thing is I know Barnes and nobles sells a few cubes (I got a Vcube3 there) So we could contact them and let them know... Maybe they would do something cool. Probably not but hey maybe.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 1, 2014)

Do we want it soon before the comp. or sometime after?

Edit: Ninja'd by biscuit, those dates look like they'll work. I need to ask my parents.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2014)

Although right now we only have 4 people say they are interested. If you know anybody that might be interested talk to them. Danchoi you should keep pushing for a comp... Show that there is interest (name off the people who responded here) and maybe you can get one... I would be on the organizing board/judge/scramble if needed.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Do we want it soon before the comp. or sometime after?
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by biscuit, those dates look like they'll work. I need to ask my parents.



I trained for 3 billion years to ninja on forums... It's an art

EDIT: Although after could work to. We could do this more than once if it's fun... Maybe we could start a thread in the local cubing group sub forum


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 2, 2014)

I would kind've prefer before actually for a couple of reasons. 1.) I want to meet some of you guys before the comp. 2.) I want to be able to try out Zyrb's stackmat for a couple of solves so I don't get a fail DNF at the comp. and 3.) I have a marching band competition on Nov. 1 so I don't know how long I will be able to stay at the comp. The only other people I know would maybe want to go are TheNextFeliks who was the guy who first responded to your OP because we were thinking about doing a meetup a couple of months ago and RjFx2 but he hasn't been on here lately.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you have any way to talk to RJ, rocky?

EDIT: At the mall there is a Barnes and nobles to.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just through PM on here. I already PMed him as soon as I saw this thread and he hasn't responded.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok. The 11th doesn't work for me, but I am free the 18th and 25th. The 25th us preferable though.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 2, 2014)

25th is best for me to... what time? I can do anything after like 10. I would say like 1-3 (or longer) that or 10-1 or something. Does this work for anyone else?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 2, 2014)

I am good with either pretty much any time then. Hopefully this would work for other people too. So are you thinking an actual unofficial comp. or just meet up?


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 2, 2014)

That's sorted then. There will be a meet-up of some kind on the 25th! Have we agreed on the mall or town center?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 2, 2014)

Check that ... Won't work. Obviously if no other times work that look's good for every one else. What about the 18th? 1-3 seems good to me.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 2, 2014)

Darn, why Saturdays? What about Friday evening or Sunday late afternoon? It seems like I pretty busy most Saturdays. I have two timers that I can bring. I'm thinking that the earlier we meet, the more time we all have to tweak our algorithms and practice. Just a thought, but I can't make the 25th.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't make Sundays but Fridays might work...

EDIT: next Friday could work but If possible Saturdays are better for me (also my moms is rooting for town center )


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 2, 2014)

How about this Friday at 7pm, say the Starbucks at Barnes&Noble?


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 2, 2014)

119th and Roe, Overland Park.


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm good with Friday at 7.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 2, 2014)

This Friday probably won't work for me, but I'll check. What are all you guy's first names and ages, so that we will somewhat be able to recognize each other? I am Quinton (15).


----------



## biscuit (Oct 2, 2014)

I am not going to post my name and age online but once were there I don't think it should be to hard to recognize each other... Just look for the people with Rubik's cubes. I was thinking that we could run an unofficial competition (2 rounds top 4 advance... we would only have time to do 3x3 I feel)


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 2, 2014)

Good point, no names necessary. I'll be there with my two kids, the older one is who you will meet and practice with. He is a bit younger than Rocky0701. I'll bring our two stackmat timers and my son's clear box of misc. cubes, which will easily spot. My son is sub 20 on 3x3, so that's competitive enough. We have a two-hour window from 7-9pm. So we have Zyrb and biscuit. Who else?

Just wanted to confirm. Venue is tomorrow, Friday at 7PM @ B&N's coffee shop.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 2, 2014)

I understand about the names and ages. I will ask my parents tonight.

Edit: No, I can't go


----------



## biscuit (Oct 3, 2014)

I would say in two weeks would be best


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 3, 2014)

So two Fridays from now? I can do that, but I thought you guys were talking about tomorrow.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, some are definitely meeting tomorrow. But I can't do it in two weeks. But let's see how tomorrow pans out and maybe we can set it up more regularly.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2014)

strakerak said:


> So sorry I have to say this but, I can't go because I live in Texas and I have Drill Team that day, but you should hold a round of clock. Just a suggestion.



Lol!! Is there a Best Memer category in the forum awards? Because strakerak never fails to make me laugh  haha xD rofl


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 3, 2014)

I might be able to come tomorrow. but i feel like it would be kinda loud for barnes and noble but just my opinion. idk if you guys want an unofficial comp, its really fun to sit around, solve, and talk.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 3, 2014)

We have had a bunch of (foreign and american) teenagers in there. 

Two weeks could work or next week (nothing on our calender next week) In two weeks it would need to be done before 6:30ish... or i might just need to leave early

But clock? Would we not want to do 2x2/4x4 before moving on to clock? Heck pyriminx, square 1 or like any other event.

I would love to make this a monthly/bi monthly thing. If enough people come we could get a real comp.\

EDIT: As long as it is in the Starbucks I think it's fine...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 3, 2014)

biscuit said:


> We have had a bunch of (foreign and american) teenagers in there.
> 
> Two weeks could work or next week (nothing on our calender next week) In two weeks it would need to be done before 6:30ish... or i might just need to leave early
> 
> ...


I would be cool making this a regular thing too. BTW Strakerak was making a joke about clock, becaue in the past there have been people who have not been able to go to certain comps, yet have requested the comp. to have certain events, which is dumb.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 3, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I would be cool making this a regular thing too. BTW Strakerak was making a joke about clock, becaue in the past there have been people who have not been able to go to certain comps, yet have requested the comp. to have certain events, which is dumb.



I was like "is he stupid?" sorry about that


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 3, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I was like "is he stupid?" sorry about that


Haha, that's fine.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 3, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I would love to make this a monthly/bi monthly thing. If enough people come we could get a real comp.\
> 
> EDIT: As long as it is in the Starbucks I think it's fine...



Like minds think alike...I'm hoping too that we can meet once or twice a month since there aren't too many competitions in our area. The farthest I've driven for a competition was Ann Arbor, Michigan. And that was ludicrously far. Nothing is more perfect than a book store with a coffee shop! I think we would make some noise, maybe too much. However, let's see how this works out...so see those that can make it at 7PM at B&N tonight!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 3, 2014)

So tonight or not? I can come if it's going down.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, yes. I thought I was very clear about it in the most recent post, but I'll repeat it definitively here:

*What:* Speed cubing practices/discussion/comp/get-together
*Date:* Friday, 3rd Oct. 2014
*Time:* 7PM-9PM
*Where:* Barnes & Noble Book Store's coffee shop, 119th & Roe, Overland Park, KS
*What to bring:* self, open-mindedness, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, skewb, pyraminx, etc.
*Options to bring:* mom, dad, attitude
*What to expect:* be beaten by an 11-yr old (JK), jsut have lots of fun


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 3, 2014)

I forgot to add, that the real reason for this get-together is to prepare for the upcoming tournament in Lawrence that will happen in less than a month. I think we got rained on by Chris Olsen's very own competition. So like Iron Man said, we are preparing to bring to party to us. And since Kit is coming, we want him to bare witness to what talent in KC has to offer. So to those hardcore cubers from KC, we need to combine our talents and practice, and practice.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't think Kit really *needs* to see the KC cubers  Maybe if I had Clock as an event, that would be different.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 3, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> I don't think Kit really *needs* to see the KC cubers  Maybe if I had Clock as an event, that would be different.



Please elaborate. What does having clock have to do with Kit meeting KC cubers?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 3, 2014)

Kit is coming? Darn now I really want to go... But alas


----------



## Mikel (Oct 3, 2014)

biscuit said:


> Kit is coming? Darn now I really want to go... But alas



He's the delegate of the competition...


----------



## biscuit (Oct 4, 2014)

Mikel said:


> He's the delegate of the competition...



I thought they meant tonight


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 4, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Please elaborate. What does having clock have to do with Kit meeting KC cubers?



Well, it would make for an interesting showdown with David Woner and I.


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok, so thenextfeliks and danchoi party and me. Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 4, 2014)

I would go but I have no way of getting there... Also it starts in like less then 1 minute


----------



## biscuit (Oct 4, 2014)

How did it go? How many showed up?


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 4, 2014)

There's three. I'm just a driver and the fourth wheel, but I can man-handle a 7x7x7. My son wants to do it again soon. So I'm up to the task if anyone wants to meet again. I will have to figure out our schedule.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 5, 2014)

I would love to come some time(And if you can solve then you are part of the group) 

Was the location good? It (for me) is almost ideal (It could be closer but it's not to far)


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 5, 2014)

The book store is very ideal because the parents can just float around and sip coffee. I have just found two other sub-20 people that may join us on the next outing, both are on the for the Lawrence comp. Excluding me, the next get together could be up to six for those following this thread. We just have to get the timing right. I can't do the weekend of the 18th. But the weekend of the 11th and 25th are possible. Friday or Saturday? Any thoughts?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 5, 2014)

Saturday the 25th would ne perfect for me.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2014)

For me the 25th might not work as my mom is leaving town that day. But then again it might


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 6, 2014)

Would the 18th?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2014)

I think so... I would need to be home by 5ish.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 6, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I think so... I would need to be home by 5ish.


That is fine since it is a Saturday. Hopefully other people can go too.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2014)

Hopefully... It will be fun if I can

(also 100 posts here!)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 6, 2014)

biscuit said:


> Hopefully... It will be fun if I can
> 
> (also 100 posts here!)


Yup! Awesome, this thread is more popular than I though, even though it is mostly jist us talking back and forth.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yup! Awesome, this thread is more popular than I though, even though it is mostly just us talking back and forth.



That's why we should start a thread about KCubing (see what I did there?) I can start a new thread in the local cubing groups forum


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 6, 2014)

biscuit said:


> That's why we should start a thread about KCubing (see what I did there?) I can start a new thread in the local cubing groups forum


Yeah, let's do it! You watching the Royals game? They're killing it!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2014)

Go Royals! (I will start the new thread)


----------



## biscuit (Oct 7, 2014)

I made the new thread! https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49789-KCubing-%28Kansas-city-cubing-group%29&p=1023302#post1023302

also the 18tth does not work... I'll get there some time


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 7, 2014)

I would go, but cubetcha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 7, 2014)

biscuit said:


> I made the new thread! https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49789-KCubing-%28Kansas-city-cubing-group%29&p=1023302#post1023302
> 
> also the 18tth does not work... I'll get there some time


Does that Friday or Sunday?


----------



## biscuit (Oct 8, 2014)

It's the Saturday

(also can we move to the new thread please?)


----------



## Mikel (Oct 9, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> I would go, but cubetcha.



I'm also going to Cubetcha. I would have went south if the competition was in KC, but since it's in Kansas I decided to pass.


----------



## Pryge (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll be there, any people from St. Louis in this thread?


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 10, 2014)

I will be going to the competition, see people there... Took a break from cubing because of Advanced Algebra 2/Trigonometry homework...


----------



## Pryge (Oct 28, 2014)

So. It's this weekend. Yeah. 
Goals: Podium in everything I'm competing in and win 2x2 and le skoob.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 28, 2014)

Goals:

- Have fun not caring about a PB streak
- No flight delays


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey, I am going to be able to make it but only stay until like 2:15. Anyone have a megaminx and a 2x2 that I can borrow? Mine are stickerless and I bought them long before I thought that I would be going to a competition.


----------



## Aussie (Oct 29, 2014)

I would love to compete in your competition, but unfortunately, I live 9 hours away. If you decide to hold another competition and it contains the 6x6 Event, and I'd know a month in advance about it, I would surely sing up. *or at least beg my parents to sign up.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 29, 2014)

*Registration Update*

Registration will now close at 9:30PM CST tomorrow, rather than 12AM CST. This is due to preparations for the competition needing to start a day early. If you know this is an issue for getting in your registration, please let us know via here or the contact form on the website ASAP.

Edit: I put 10PM in here instead of 9:30 by mistake.


----------



## Pryge (Oct 29, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey, I am going to be able to make it but only stay until like 2:15. Anyone have a megaminx and a 2x2 that I can borrow? Mine are stickerless and I bought them long before I thought that I would be going to a competition.



I have a SS Megaminx you can use, it's pretty good for a shengshou.


----------



## danchoi955 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cubing practice if anyone's interested, tonight at Starbucks off of 169HW and 119th, in Overland Park. Around 7PM, practice and watch the Royals play.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey, where are you at Danchoi? I am in an orange sweatshirt.

Edit: There's another guy in an orange sweatshirt. I am in an orange sweatshirt and white basketball shorts.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 2, 2014)

Great competition, everyone. I was really impressed with how willing everyone was to help judge other competitors, especially considering this was a first competition for many. I hope Kansas' next competition will be much sooner than the 2+ years wait for this one!


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Kit Clement for coming to make the competition official, I had a great time, also thanks for raising the soft cutoff for 4x4 to 1:40. My brother absolutely loved judging. Thanks.


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pryge said:


> I have a SS Megaminx you can use, it's pretty good for a shengshou.


I did not realize it was you I saw at the competition, wow. You are really good at skewb, and really all of the events. I hope I can see you compete in another competition soon.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 2, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I did not realize it was you I saw at the competition, wow. You are really good at skewb, and really all of the events. I hope I can see you compete in another competition soon.


Darn, I forgot that you were going, we should have met.


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Darn, I forgot that you were going, we should have met.



yeah


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 3, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Thanks Kit Clement for coming to make the competition official, I had a great time, also thanks for raising the soft cutoff for 4x4 to 1:40. My brother absolutely loved judging. Thanks.


Yes, thank you very much Kit for coming! I enjoyed meeting you, I guess you didn't really know who I was, but I recognized you from some of the cubing world videos.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I hope Kansas' next competition will be much sooner than the 2+ years wait for this one!



It shouldn't be longer than 6 months from now


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 3, 2014)

shadowkiller168 said:


> It shouldn't be longer than 6 months from now


Awesome! Any idea what events?


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 3, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yes, thank you very much Kit for coming! I enjoyed meeting you, I guess you didn't really know who I was, but I recognized you from some of the cubing world videos.



Glad to meet you as well -- I remember meeting you there, just never connected your speedsolving account to the name.

Also, if anyone was curious to see how lucky my 9.43 was, here is the reconstruction:

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_L2_...45;4
U3_f_R_U_R-_U-_f-_U-_F_R_U_R-_U-_F-_//LL


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 3, 2014)

I did really well at this competition, I almost made the finals and was off by around 0.61 seconds. Out of my 10 3x3 solves:
10 were sub-24
9 were sub-23
7 were sub-22
7 were sub-21
7 were sub-20
7 were sub-19
7 were sub-18
4 were sub-17
3 were sub-16
In the first round I averaged 18.76
Then I beat it in the second round with an average of 16.98
In my last round of each event I placed:
3x3x3- 11/41
2x2x2- 8/35
4x4x4- 11/17
OH- 15/19 (wow how did I manage to even make the soft cutoff)
Megaminx- 7/8 (lol at least I wasn't last)
Pyraminx- 16/27 (decent)
I did well in 2x2 and 3x3 and sorta pyraminx but in pyraminx I wasn't quite sub-10


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Nov 5, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome! Any idea what events?


I'm still trying to figure that out. The events that are locked into place (as in, no matter what anyone says, these events WILL be in the next comp.) are 3 round of 2x2, 3 rounds of 3x3, Megaminx, and 5x5. Skewb and Pyraminx are likely as well just because of how quick they typically go by. Square-1 is a possibility, same with OH and BLD. The rest are up for grabs... Except 4BLD, I'm not having that one. MBLD is one that is basically out of the question (unless I get a lot of people saying they want it), and 7x7/6x6 are highly unlikely. (Maybe 6x6 to get the attention of Kevin Hays, but that's not very likely either)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Glad to meet you as well -- I remember meeting you there, just never connected your speedsolving account to the name.
> 
> Also, if anyone was curious to see how lucky my 9.43 was, here is the reconstruction:
> 
> ...


Jeez! Also your comp. PB by over 3 seconds! What's your PB at home, like 8 something?



shadowkiller168 said:


> I'm still trying to figure that out. The events that are locked into place (as in, no matter what anyone says, these events WILL be in the next comp.) are 3 round of 2x2, 3 rounds of 3x3, Megaminx, and 5x5. Skewb and Pyraminx are likely as well just because of how quick they typically go by. Square-1 is a possibility, same with OH and BLD. The rest are up for grabs... Except 4BLD, I'm not having that one. MBLD is one that is basically out of the question (unless I get a lot of people saying they want it), and 7x7/6x6 are highly unlikely. (Maybe 6x6 to get the attention of Kevin Hays, but that's not very likely either)


Awesome! I am excited about 5x5. We should all bug Kevin to come haha.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 5, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Jeez! Also your comp. PB by over 3 seconds! What's your PB at home, like 8 something?



I asked him and he said the official 9.43 beats his PB at home.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I asked him and he said the official 9.43 beats his PB at home.


That's awesome! I was suspecting that, because I average 18 and my PB is 11.94, and he seems to average 15-16, so it would make sense that that was his PB. I can't imagine how pumped I would've been if I would've gotten my PB there.


----------

